# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 03-03-2004. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 25-02-2004.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te komentuara

Titulli: "365 edhe një" (postuar 25-01-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11495

Titulli: "Opozita: Prej 20 marsit, protesta pa pushim" (postuar 07-02-2004 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31175

Titulli: "Studentët Shqiptar në UK" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga Pyes_Lotin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25014

Titulli: "Shkëlqimi dhe rënia e shokut Nano" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15428

Titulli: "Sofra e Beratit nr 5" (postuar 25-12-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28811

Titulli: "Sofra Elbasanase #7" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31754

Titulli: "Mblidhemi perseri tek &quot;Sofra e Lushnjes #2&quot;" (postuar 14-02-2004 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31552

Titulli: "Cili liber iu ka mbetur ne mendje?" (postuar 03-07-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20355

Titulli: "Milan Vs Inter #3" (postuar 16-02-2004 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31623

Titulli: "Martesa dhe homoseksualët" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21735

Titulli: "Sofra Shkodrane Nr 3" (postuar 24-12-2003 nga BOY_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28773

Titulli: "Sofra e Rreshenit" (postuar 29-10-2003 nga DORINA_17)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25997

Titulli: "Shkenca vs. Fesë" (postuar 09-07-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20671

Titulli: "Sofra Kuksjane perseri!" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga ^^Gjalica^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28230

Titulli: "Sofra e Lacit  nr2" (postuar 27-01-2004 nga Para_Laçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30532

Titulli: "Forumistet e Greqise #4" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Julius)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22890

Titulli: "Feja e shqiptarit" (postuar 25-10-2002 nga plumbi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=7394

Titulli: "Studentet shqiptare ne Itali" (postuar 20-05-2002 nga majemy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1598

Titulli: "Sofra Tironce 8" (postuar 17-01-2004 nga Tironci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29906

Titulli: "Klubi i Interistave  # 3" (postuar 05-02-2004 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31041

Titulli: "Klubi i Milanistave 4" (postuar 29-01-2004 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30656

Titulli: "F-o-t-o-t   H-u-m-o-r-i-s-t-i-k-e" (postuar 16-11-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26907

Titulli: "Student party/ UK" (postuar 12-03-2003 nga Pretedor)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14037

Titulli: "Ditari i ndienjave.." (postuar 07-12-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27884

Titulli: "Elita 5 - Grupi me i mire shqiptar" (postuar 22-04-2002 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=247

Titulli: "Përshëndetje  Muzikore" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Simpatikja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26356

Titulli: "Ti erdhe!..." (postuar 03-05-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16897

Titulli: "Filmi më i mirë i të gjitha kohërave" (postuar 03-01-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10524

Titulli: "Mesazhe per njeri tjetrin..." (postuar 11-12-2002 nga BlondiE_18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9612

Titulli: "Kaltërsia e dashurisë së paemër" (postuar 13-03-2003 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14103

Titulli: "Ronaldo - Fenomeno" (postuar 14-12-2003 nga inter_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28237

Titulli: "Sofra Vlonjate" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga gera)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26228

Titulli: "Futbolli kavajas" (postuar 21-11-2003 nga raku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27094

Titulli: "Kush është kulmi i?..." (postuar 22-02-2003 nga Flava)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12949

Titulli: "Filmat që së shpejti do të shfaqen nëpër kinema" (postuar 24-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21394

Titulli: "Sofra Lezhjane" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25763

Titulli: "Shqiptaret ne MA, SHBA" (postuar 20-04-2002 nga Eda H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2345

Titulli: "Thjeshte e shpejt-gatuani per veten tuaj..." (postuar 03-03-2003 nga kundraRRYMES)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13480

Titulli: "Sofra Shkodrane Nr 4" (postuar 17-02-2004 nga BOY_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31660

Titulli: "Shqiptarët në Belgjikë" (postuar 30-06-2003 nga LediAA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20194

Titulli: "Ku ka me shume shqipetar ne bote" (postuar 12-03-2003 nga roxana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14056

Titulli: "Bayern Munchen" (postuar 18-09-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23995

Titulli: "Sofra Korcare #6" (postuar 14-02-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31540

Titulli: "Real Madrid C.F. (Klubi i Fansave Real Madrid)" (postuar 02-05-2003 nga Flava)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16828

Titulli: "Tekste kengësh të tipit &quot;mos u habit&quot;" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26251

Titulli: "Kush Eshte Sporti Juaj Me I Preferuar?" (postuar 05-07-2002 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=3126

Titulli: "Rendesia e bukurise" (postuar 14-04-2003 nga LORUSHJA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15813

Titulli: "Të gjithë sarandiotëve" (postuar 14-05-2002 nga Jonian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1383

Titulli: "&quot;Danieli&quot; nderroi jete..." (postuar 08-11-2002 nga drita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=7968

Titulli: "Heavy Metal  nr.2" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga dimegeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25403

Titulli: "Sofra Elbasanase #8" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32064

Titulli: "Kuriozitete nga Shkenca dhe Jeta" (postuar 20-09-2002 nga elda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5918

Titulli: "Shqipëri - Suedi" (postuar 06-02-2004 nga titi_ali_demsi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31139

Titulli: "Kampionati më  i bukur në Botë?" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29190

Titulli: "Gjëagjëza" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23258

Titulli: "Vetmia... pse njerëzit e mëdhenj në histori përfundojnë më keq se kushdo tjetër?" (postuar 09-12-2003 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27995

Titulli: "Dona  nga Elbasani" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Dona84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31818

Titulli: "Ky çast" (postuar 26-11-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27344

Titulli: "Përse besoni në Zot?" (postuar 15-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17558

Titulli: "Toronto" (postuar 21-08-2002 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4852

Titulli: "Kombëtarja e Shqipërisë (Vazhdimi)" (postuar 11-11-2003 nga Alesio)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26634

Titulli: "Kush nga keta kengetare u pelqen me shume?" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24998

Titulli: "Ç'do të bënit nëse do ishit kryemistri i Shqipërisë?" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24579

Titulli: "Mirdita, një vatër e qëndresës antiosmane" (postuar 17-12-2003 nga Jamarber)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28369

Titulli: "Maratona e fjalëve të urta shqiptare" (postuar 16-12-2003 nga Beni_Sh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28302

Titulli: "Sofra e tifozave të  Hollandës" (postuar 09-01-2004 nga DeuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29439

Titulli: "Aktoret e medhenj" (postuar 17-06-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19431

Titulli: "Sofra Përmetare Nr. 5" (postuar 21-12-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28617

Titulli: "Dosja e antishqiptarëve" (postuar 05-05-2002 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1012

Titulli: "Pse Rugova (s')bën të kritikohet?" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25040

Titulli: "Çfarë mendoni për Ahmet Zogun?" (postuar 04-01-2004 nga honzik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29176

Titulli: "Kenga qe po degjoni ne kete moment...Vazhdimi!" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31859

Titulli: "A besoni se me ane te chatit mund te biem ne dashuri ?" (postuar 21-01-2004 nga strawberrygirl_)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30144

Titulli: "Përse e vizitoni forumin shqiptar?" (postuar 01-12-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27604

Titulli: "A do ktheheni ne Shqiperi?" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Jola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17728

Titulli: "Filmi me i fundit qe keni pare?" (postuar 02-01-2004 nga Di68)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29089

Titulli: "Filloi gara për çmimet Oscar" (postuar 12-01-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10890

Titulli: "Arrestohet gjenerali i TMK-së Selim Krasniqi" (postuar 16-02-2004 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31627

Titulli: "Windows vs. Linux" (postuar 11-09-2002 nga SSALB)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5578

Titulli: "Shamia e kokës" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Mirqe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31808

Titulli: "Sofra Pogradecare" (postuar 27-12-2003 nga BarBie_GirL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28893

Titulli: "Pëshpërimë" (postuar 02-12-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27623

Titulli: "Si iu duken veshjet ekstravagante!?" (postuar 03-01-2004 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29118

Titulli: "Pasuria,bukuria dhe morali." (postuar 02-12-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27642

Titulli: "Ne kerkim te kengeve...ndimojm njeri tjetrin !!!" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25908

Titulli: "A e gjeni dot cili eshte ne kete foto." (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Henri Anderson)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14591

Titulli: "Rugova: Dardania dhe flamuri dardan" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27443

Titulli: "Gjeegjeze" (postuar 24-02-2003 nga behari77)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13080

Titulli: "Muzeume - Ekspozita" (postuar 29-04-2002 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=649

Titulli: "Protestat qytetare për rrëzimin e qeverisë Nano" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31740

Titulli: "Si do ta enderronit princin tuaj ju vajza ?" (postuar 12-11-2003 nga eastbaby)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26687

Titulli: "Çfarë ndryshimesh ka midis një të dashure shqiptare dhe një të huaje?" (postuar 21-01-2004 nga Çufo_ Çufo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30153

Titulli: "Për Tropojën" (postuar 21-09-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24159

Titulli: "A ekziston dashuria në shikim të parë?" (postuar 26-03-2003 nga juliana^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14755

Titulli: "Prezantimi i Brunes" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga malli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31822

Titulli: "Kush është mosha juaj më e preferuar?" (postuar 30-04-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16740

Titulli: "Simbolet fetare dhe institucionet publike" (postuar 04-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31006

Titulli: "A  më e mirë është Adelina apo Leonora?" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga Transparenca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29281

Titulli: "Per studentet qe jane ne universitet." (postuar 31-08-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23148

Titulli: "Moisiu dekoron viktimat e '97, ben me faj PS" (postuar 28-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32317

Titulli: " Adoleshenca : Kujtimet dhe mbresat e saj !" (postuar 26-01-2004 nga strawberrygirl_)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30442

Titulli: "Misteri dhe e Vërteta" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31872

Titulli: "Gruaja dhe politika." (postuar 19-01-2004 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29978

Titulli: "Lajme Shkencore" (postuar 13-09-2002 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5669

Titulli: "Mendimi juaj per virgjerine" (postuar 24-01-2004 nga ASSAS|NS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30321

Titulli: "Cili futbollist ju pëlqen më shumë? Pse?" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga Blerim London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23661

Titulli: "T'ja rasim Dibrançe" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23903

Titulli: "A mendoni se Shqiperia do te Hyje ne Euro2004?" (postuar 04-02-2003 nga Ujku'80)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11974

Titulli: "...Rikthim..." (postuar 08-05-2003 nga Io_e_Te)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17163

Titulli: "Për të gjithë shahistët e apasionuar" (postuar 09-09-2002 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5511

Titulli: "Kush eshte loja me e bukur per ju?" (postuar 05-07-2002 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=3131

Titulli: "Erdha edhe unë" (postuar 27-02-2004 nga GoCe^ShEjToNe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32272

Titulli: "Gazeta &quot;Krishterimi&quot;, shtypet ne Greqi shperndahet ne Shqiperi" (postuar 08-01-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29433

Titulli: "Zionistët e Krishterë Amerikanë" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Qafir Arnaut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19078

Titulli: "E ardhmja e rinise shqiptare ne Kanada" (postuar 18-03-2003 nga toni_d)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14378

Titulli: "A te ben pasuria me te suksesshem me femrat?" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga bobi nga torino)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31855

Titulli: "Djemt ose Vajzat qe ju nuk ju intereson" (postuar 25-01-2004 nga Ana18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30404

Titulli: "Grupet e muzikes Hard Rock" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Enola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22468

Titulli: "A ndiheni edhe ju kështu?" (postuar 09-01-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10781

Titulli: "Indiferenca!!" (postuar 16-08-2002 nga BruNe EmBeL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4717

Titulli: "Ndarja e shtetit nga feja" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31954

Titulli: "Deütchland über ülles (Per luanet tutonikë)" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31804

Titulli: "A e dinit?" (postuar 27-08-2003 nga Anabelaaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22931

Titulli: "Sabri Fejzullahu" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18229

Titulli: "Foto objektesh arkeologjike" (postuar 18-04-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16111

Titulli: "Për ty..." (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Helena78)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31798

Titulli: "C'fare e pengon Shqiperine ne rrugen e zhvillimit?!" (postuar 23-01-2004 nga Macho)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30263

Titulli: "Shqiptarët në CA, SHBA" (postuar 25-12-2002 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10256

Titulli: "Sofra Mikpritese Mirditore" (postuar 29-02-2004 nga Jamarber)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32361

Titulli: "Kontributi i Hoxhallarëve për Shqiptarinë" (postuar 28-05-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18324

Titulli: "Filma per te qeshur !" (postuar 07-08-2002 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4349

Titulli: "1 Tironc më shumë" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga tironaEjona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31994

Titulli: "1 ne nje milion" (postuar 04-06-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18715

Titulli: "Mendimi juaj per peshngritesin Pirro Dhima" (postuar 03-06-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18698

Titulli: "Shqiptaret e konvertuar ne protestante" (postuar 16-02-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31656

Titulli: "StormAngel-Info per mua" (postuar 26-02-2004 nga StormAngel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32230

Titulli: "Fjala e Zotit!!!" (postuar 14-02-2004 nga rapsod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31545

Titulli: "Tifozat E Te Modhes ''tirana''" (postuar 25-11-2003 nga LORUSHJA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27280

Titulli: "Lajmerime te ndryshme per studentet shqiptare" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20517

Titulli: "Kush jane vrasesit?" (postuar 08-01-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10754

Titulli: "Kur syri gabon." (postuar 02-05-2002 nga Orion_DYRRAHU)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=866

Titulli: "Klubi Juventinave(pjesa e trete)" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31755

Titulli: "Dite e  bukur per te vdekur." (postuar 15-01-2004 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29781

Titulli: "Mendoni për të ardhmen..." (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23902

Titulli: "Femra më e vjetër se unë, si t'ja bëj?" (postuar 23-07-2003 nga Qafir Arnaut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21323

Titulli: "Zbukurim lulesh" (postuar 29-02-2004 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32402

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjitheve !!!" (postuar 26-02-2004 nga Yahel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32198

Titulli: "Ruud Van Nisteltooij, golashënues suprem" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga Del Monako)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31981

Titulli: "Demaçi themelon &quot;Forumi Qytetar i Kosoves&quot;" (postuar 24-01-2004 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30324

Titulli: "Bujrum ke sofra Fierake!!" (postuar 06-01-2004 nga DJ-GABRIELE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=29287

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: A duhet te hiqen si Nano dhe Berisha nga Politica?
 o 'Po' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo' (0 vota)
 o 'nuk e di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32429

Sondazh: A do te shikosh filmin "The Passion Of The Christ" ?
 o 'Po, do ta shikoj filmin.' (9 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di.' (1 vota)
 o 'Akoma nuk di aq shume per filmin.' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo, nuk do te shikoj filmin.' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32287

Sondazh: Rreziku me i madh per Boten:
 o 'Fanatizmi-Terrorizmi' (2 vota)
 o 'Imperializmi' (0 vota)
 o 'Lufterat- Armet e shkatrimit masiv' (2 vota)
 o 'Varferia- Ritja e Popullsise- Pakesimi i Ushqimit' (1 vota)
 o 'Problemet Natyrore (permbytje-termete etj.)' (2 vota)
 o 'Epidemite' (1 vota)
 o 'Mungesa e Ujit- Ritja e Temperatures' (0 vota)
 o 'Perplasja me ndonje trup qiellor' (0 vota)
 o 'dicka tjeter' (1 vota)
 o 'Bota nuk kercenohet nga asgje' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32196

Sondazh: Kujt ideologjie politike i perkisni;
 o 'Komunizem' (0 vota)
 o 'Socializem' (1 vota)
 o 'Pluralizem- Liberalizem' (0 vota)
 o 'Nacionalizem-Monarki' (1 vota)
 o 'Globalizem' (0 vota)
 o 'Teoria e Mjedisit' (0 vota)
 o 'Teokraci' (0 vota)
 o 'Anarki' (0 vota)
 o 'dicka tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32111

Sondazh: Cili Klub Futbolli eshte me Popullori ne Bote?
 o 'Real Madrid' (6 vota)
 o 'Man United' (1 vota)
 o 'Celtic' (0 vota)
 o 'AC Milan' (6 vota)
 o 'Inter' (4 vota)
 o 'Juve' (2 vota)
 o 'Bayern Munich' (2 vota)
 o 'Barcelona' (0 vota)
 o 'Liverpool' (1 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32069


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

03-03:
 o Hannibal (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=122

03-03:
 o ReD_0uT_GiN0 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=204

03-03:
 o violinistja (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=487

03-03:
 o kampioni (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=576

03-03:
 o Jeans-boy (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=836

03-03:
 o Angel (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1206

03-03:
 o weeaner (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1448

03-03:
 o jonix101 (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1570

03-03:
 o Orkide (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1780

03-03:
 o marjela (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2146

03-03:
 o strellci (38) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2523

03-03:
 o OKTOPUS (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2986

03-03:
 o s c a r f a c e (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2989

03-03:
 o Avi (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3693

03-03:
 o gagi (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3483

03-03:
 o robi0366 (38) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3830

03-03:
 o suzi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4121

03-03:
 o loreanaaaa (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4124

03-03:
 o iljaz - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5072

03-03:
 o liljana (38) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5155

03-03:
 o hebamme (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5277

03-03:
 o dema (49) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5278

03-03:
 o Da player (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5543

03-03:
 o LAZER - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5546

03-03:
 o lindush (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5801

03-03:
 o Ervino^ (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5777

03-03:
 o Zemer_Tigri (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6117

03-03:
 o Otello (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5931

03-03:
 o ACE_MAN (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6404

03-03:
 o Lulja (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6411


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 25-02-2004
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 128 Anetare te rinj
 o 159 Tema te reja
 o 2,916 Postime te reja
 o 4 Sondazhe te reja

----------

